# Leaking shower tap when pump switched on!!



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Have just discovered when we put the pump on to do the washing up, the shower tap leaks quite a lot, we have to put a collapsible bucket on the tap to catch the water otherwise the shower floor gets wet, usually about 2inches of water in the bucket. Any answers as why this is happening would be appreciated.

Thank you

Patty

_Mod Note. Moved to Tech Mech where you may get more answers._


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like tap has gone, our did something similar last year. Our original thoughts were the jubilee clip was loose. This wasnt the case, we had to have the whole unit replaced. Were not DIYers, so £70 lighter. Now no leaks. Ours was coming from under the washroom into the hab area so urgent.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*shower tap leak*

A lot of shower taps have plastic bodies ands you cant get all the water out an it may have been weakened during the cold winter i have had to replace a couple for friends. if it is not a loose pipe, i have found leisure shop direct sells most taps and they are not to difficult to fit depending on how the panel comes off. good luck!!


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Its likely to be the tap cartridge, open you the tap by removing the lever with an allen key, next remove the nut and then remove the cartridge.

Normally its a rubber seal thats damaged, you maybe able to solve this with a little bit of silacone but if not you will normally find a replacement on the internet

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

finyar said:


> Its likely to be the tap cartridge, open you the tap by removing the lever with an allen key, next remove the nut and then remove the cartridge.
> 
> Normally its a rubber seal thats damaged, you maybe able to solve this with a little bit of silacone but if not you will normally find a replacement on the internet
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. Quite often the o rings just split.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, will get OH on the case when we return from sunny Wales

Patty


----------

